# How many of our Bettas are we allowed to enter?



## Marieukxx (Apr 11, 2011)

Just one each time or as many as we like? I snapped a cool pic of my new boy I wanted to enter too.


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

you can submit 1 pic each month


----------



## Marieukxx (Apr 11, 2011)

where do we see the entries?


----------

